# Derailleur  Question



## powhunter (May 27, 2012)

Twisted my Sram X-5 last week and and found one pretty cheap $42..However it comes in 2 sizes..Long cage and medium cage. How do I determine which one to get?  Yea Im a noob when it comes to fixing my bike..

Steveo


----------



## MR. evil (May 27, 2012)

How many rings to you have up front?

2 rings, go with medium cage

3 rings you will need a long cage

Also, see if you can find a deal on an X7 model, much better than X5


----------



## MR. evil (May 27, 2012)

On second thought, if your bike came with a long cage get another long cage. Switching from long to medium will get yiu crisper shifting but will require that you shorten the chain. Which is not as simple as it sounds on a full suspension bike. If you really want to get the medium cage I can go into more detail about the chain shortening.


----------



## powhunter (May 27, 2012)

Thanks!!

Steveo


----------



## mattchuck2 (May 30, 2012)

This is the best internet post ever on the subject:

http://forums.mtbr.com/2019042-post2.html


----------

